# New Boat - advise needed



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I am new to the Houston area and live in The Woodlands. I am looking for a boat to purchase. Due to where I live on the north side of Houston, I might be doing more freshwater fishing than salt. I can't really see myself in a bass boat. I am looking at an 18ft Kenner bay boat with 90 Mercury saltwater series. The boat is of the light type fibergalss. Would this be a good boat to fish Conroe, Livingston and San Rayborn? I am concerned about the depth and really being able to get into the shallows to fish.

I have saltwater fished all my life in the New Orleans area but Katrina kinda washed me over here. The freshwater fishing here appears to be good.

Regards,


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

Kenner or Bluewave, these and other similar brands

are good dual purpose Freshwater/Saltwater boats.. no carpet is easier to clean

up after saltwater use.

make sure the trailer is galvanized or aluminum 

and the bow design can accommodate a good

trolling motor at least 24V with 70lbs or more thrust. 

the boat should have a good

aerated livewell system and the hull should have NO WOOD if possible for longevity.


----------



## Ilive2fish (Dec 31, 2006)

Good advise from fuzzbuzzeng. Go see Randy Nichols or any of the sales men at Texas Marine in Conroe. They put me in a Blue Wave and I enjoy it for both fresh and salt. They have access to many used boats as well.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hi, Ilive2fish

Do you find yourself limited with the Blue wave? I plan to start fishing bass and crappie. Can you run up the creeks and catch the whites?


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes I have a 22 ft cc and fish the same water as the bass boats do on Conroe and Livingston


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

22ft that's a big boat. You bass fish out of that monster?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Conroe and Rayburn get rough enought you'll be glad you had the 22'. I like to drive be the flashy bass boats getting soaked from the swells,,,and be dry as a bone


----------



## wheezer25 (Jun 18, 2005)

Texas Marine in Conroe will have the boat you are lookiing for they have various types of boats from bay boats to bass boats to pontoon boats they also have offshore boats. They have a good selection of both new and pre-owned boats. If you are wanting to due both fresh and salt water fishing your best bet would to get a bay boat with a good trolling motor as well as a good outboard bay boats double real well as a bass boats.
Where bass boats do not double real well as bay boat, also if you are going to both fresh and salt waters be sure and get a galvanized trailer, not a painted one, painted does not hold up to saltwater. 
I perfer a metal boat over a fiberglass for serveral reasons 1, it does take as big of motor to push it nor does it as big of vehicle to pull it and with gas prices the they are today that is something to consider, plus if you should happen to poke hole in the boat just go get welded which not that expensive, where as you poke a hole in fiberglass your going to have spend quite a bit of money to get it fixed.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Wheezer25

I had a 18 1/2ft aluminum boat with a Vee and 85hp yamaha. This boat was fantasic. I fished bass and specs. The boat was great on gas and easy to pull. This did not matter as I was 5 min from the bayous. The boat sunk in my yard. I had 14ft of water there when the levees broke. I sold it for $2500 dollars. I am looking for something a little nicer than the alum boat now. I am looking at a 18ft kenner with a 90hp merc. I don't want to buy the boat and not be able to fresh water fish in the shallows.

I was hoping to hear from someone who bass fished with a 18' bay boat. I need the pros and cons. Basically do you catch fish like the bass boat guys or do you just boat ride. Do you run up the rivers like the bass fisherman? 

I am a hard core fisherman and like to fish.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Go at least 20' . . . 22' if you can afford it. That extra 2-4 feet really makes a difference. 150 HP or larger. You'll be glad you did. Unless you go with a deep V, most any bay boat style hull should be able to get you as shallow as you want to go.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Forgot to add I bought my boat from Texas Marine in Conroe and I can honestly say I would NOT buy from them again!! My sales guy, Mike didnt want to return my calls until I called the store in beaumont and got a price from them THAT ACTUALLY BEAT THE CONROE PRICE!!! Then he called and asked why I called them, the only reason I went with conroe was he met the price and threw in a 24v trolling motor and let me keep the 12V.

Service dept was had a pretty fast turn around when I had the first oil change done,,,but that was also the first week of deer season


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a 19 ft Nautic* bay boat from Texas Marine in Conroe From Randy Nicoles ( I think he went into biz on his own ) and they took care of the sale and after the sale as well. Even after 6 months the sales, service and parts depts. treat you like your # 1.

I got a sweet deal on a Nauticstar, You might want to check them out as well.. 

Good Luck


----------



## Big Gun (Mar 13, 2007)

If you haven't tried a TRITON BAY FLIGHT OR SEA FLIGHT you could be making a huge mistake, LMC just moved from Spring to North Houston around Rankin road, I bought a 22' sea filght with a ocean runner 150 about 7 years ago and it is by far the best i have ever owned. with the jack plate i have had it full bore in 9 inches of water. is that shallow enough? any shallower and you might as well be wading anyway. Try it out you wont regret it. Also I have been 35 - 45 miles offshore in it and it handles the rough stuff very well.
Good Luck
BIGGUN


----------



## Tigereye (Jun 12, 2006)

I grew up fishing in south Louisiana and understand your concerns about the shallow water. Fishing on the Texas lakes and bays you do not have to get nearly as shallow. It's a different strategy of fishing. When the wind picks up, a 20' boat and a big trolling motor could help a lot. Last week I saw several bay boats on Rayburn bass fishing. They were much more capable of fishing under those windy conditions.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thats the advice I was looking for. People who actually use bay boats to fish these lakes and rivers. I will do some saltwater but since I live in the woodlands the lakes of Conroe and Livingston look good. How about the bay boats with tunnels? Do you see any advantages. A guy at a boat store stated the tunnel actually floated the boat lower but you could run/get up in shallower water.

Can I lower the trolling motor and fish in 12" of water with these bay boats. That's the question. How shallow can I fish bass etc.


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 22ft Blazer Bay cc and most of the time fish Livingston,Conroe and saltwater about 5 time a year. I had a bass boat before the Blazer Bay and i fish the same water in both boats. The 22ft CC is the way to go for me


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Tigereye said:


> I grew up fishing in south Louisiana and understand your concerns about the shallow water. Fishing on the Texas lakes and bays you do not have to get nearly as shallow. It's a different strategy of fishing. When the wind picks up, a 20' boat and a big trolling motor could help a lot. Last week I saw several bay boats on Rayburn bass fishing. They were much more capable of fishing under those windy conditions.


Well said Tigereye. "Bay Boat" is a term we through around loosely when in fact all the above mentioned boats are excellent all around boats, fresh or salt water. I have pesonally owned a Basscat Pantera II for the last 12 years I'd love to sell so that I could buy myself a new Triton, but has anyone tried to sell a bass boat lately! It ain't happening. Many times crossing Rayburn I sure wished I was in my buddy's 21 Kenner, which by the way he can get up any creek I can.

Dale


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 2110 NauticStar CC with a 150 yammy. I live in east texas ,so most of the fishing I see is freshwater. I can fish in 12" all day. It also has rod lockers and a huge casting deck on the front as well as a modest deck on the back. For the price, I don't think you will find a better layout to do both. I looked at them all and then went with the one that fit me the best.

I would go with at least a twenty foot boat if you are going to fish Rayburn or toledo. A shorter boat will beat you to death in 2-3's.
Nothing makes you feel better than running 30kts across Toledo Bend and watching those $60K Skeeters taking water over the bow at 10kts.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*2nd the nauticstar*

i have a 19 bay and been in 4-5 and it handed great. i do get beat a bit, but thats when i am pushing the speed. i am mostly in salt water and i like 2 ft there. my 150 yam goes about a foot under the draft. i been in conroe with 2-3 .s and it was actully fun. boat can do 60.

i also looked around and around and there is no boat that has what this boat has for fishing for the $

nough said. i can take you for a ride sometime on conroe if you want.

Dave



disgusted said:


> I have a 2110 NauticStar CC with a 150 yammy. I live in east texas ,so most of the fishing I see is freshwater. I can fish in 12" all day. It also has rod lockers and a huge casting deck on the front as well as a modest deck on the back. For the price, I don't think you will find a better layout to do both. I looked at them all and then went with the one that fit me the best.
> 
> I would go with at least a twenty foot boat if you are going to fish Rayburn or toledo. A shorter boat will beat you to death in 2-3's.
> Nothing makes you feel better than running 30kts across Toledo Bend and watching those $60K Skeeters taking water over the bow at 10kts.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That sounds good captain Dave. Actually I have been looking for a guide to take me fishing on conroe fishing. I have been boat riding on conroe and it can get rough. The information I received on the posts have been valuable. I think you guys have convinced me to buy a bay boat. I have one problem with size. I live in the woodlands and my garage is 24' deep.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


gofish2day said:


> That sounds good captain Dave. Actually I have been looking for a guide to take me fishing on conroe fishing. I have been boat riding on conroe and it can get rough. The information I received on the posts have been valuable. I think you guys have convinced me to buy a bay boat. I have one problem with size. I live in the woodlands and my garage is 24' deep.


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

i own a kenner 18', had it for six years. upgraded to a 125 merc saltwater series.. bays or lakes youll enjoy ,, no problems yet


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

You can get a trailer with a swing tongue to help with the garage-depth issue, but check the height as this might also be a challenge.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't take the time to read all of the posts, so this may be redundant.
I fish the lower end of Livingston, and the saltwater jetty's, passes and bays in a 19' center counsole deep V RedFin w/saltwater 125 Merc. RedFin is out of business but several other makers produce similar models. My boat is for fishing,...that's all. It has an open cockpit, no carpet, seats, or other bells and whistles, just a leaning post icechest drivers seat. It has a Bimini top (the only accessory) and came with a live bait well. People who fish with me, and who are diehard fisherman always say," this is a fishing boat!" The deep V handles rough to pretty dang rough waters very well in comfort. I often get on great white bass and striper action when the south wind rolls lower Livingston up hard and bass boats are nowhere to be seen, and only idiots are still out in tunnel or modified tunnel hulls, or john boats, they will beat you death in moderately rough waters. If i had more truck for lulling I would go with a 22' of the same style for the added comfort and room for more anglers.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That's not redundant. It's the kind of information I was looking for. After all the advice, I think I'll buy a bay boat. Like shadslinger stated - without carpet. A fishing boat. The one I had in New Orleans, I just threw the fish on the floor. The limit was 25 specs per person and you wanted to catch as fast as you could. The ice chest was counted fish and the floor was un-counted. We would catch and throw on the floor until you were steping on fish. When the fish slacked up a little someone would count the fish. With three people thats 75 fish. If you haven't fished in southeast louisiana before you may think I'm telling story. It's no story. 
I will be going there for memorial day at the end of May. Last year we fished for two days. The first day we had 75 specs from 14" to 4lbs with a few reds and white trout (Sand trout) mixed in. The second day we had 45 specs and a few reds. We had to leave for noon so didn't stay for a limit.

In the winter months the fishing is unbelievably good. I could tell you about it but you would not beleive it. Look at a map of Southeast Louisiana. Specifically St Bernard Parish and you will know why the fishing is so good.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Like you I was raised on the coast but work brought me to Central Texas. I got into bass fishing and have spent most of the past 15 or so years doing that simply because of convience. I sold my bass boat a year and a half ago for two reasons. One, I wanted to get back into salt water and unless you go with one of the Nitro, Champion or Ranger bass and bay models you'll end up ruining a good bass boat. Secondly, my kids like to go and between the two of them and my wife there was no room for me. So I started looking for a good compromise and found what I think is a great compromise. I bought a used 20' Action Craft flats boat. It has a hull real similar to the bass boat hull, its dry, has a lot of room for family usage and takes shallow and rough water real good. Being used its much more affordable. I've never looked back. The boat belonged to Jimmie Dooms who is a regular on this site and is a coastal guide. I know its seen usage and he thinks he got a good deal and I think I got a great deal so we're both happy. I've had the boat on Rayburn, Falcon, Choke Canyon and O.H. Ivie along with area lakes. I've seen what I call fairly rough water (3 - 4' rollers) and have been impressed. I also like the lower sides of this boat compared to other center consoles I've owned because I don't get blown around as much. 
Good luck and don't buy the first thing that comes along. I found mine through this web site and knoiw that others show up. I'll be on Choke this next week and then Aransas and Mesquite on Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is exactly my thoughts. Since I live north of Houston it's about time to try my hand at freshwater fishing. In Louisiana many of my friends converted to freshwater as saltwater limits of 25 specs and 5 reds were too easy. Also, as you mentioned I have a family like you and the bass boat at best is a three seater.

I have been searching for a boat for about 6 months now and have used the classified adds on this site. I am looking for something used as I have had good luck with these. I want to stay with a 18 to 19 ft boat because I don't know may people here and about 50% of the time I may be fishing by myself. I need a boat that launches easy and since I don't live by the water any more one that trailers easy. In the mean time, I have been fishing the golf course ponds and do very well. I guess sooner or later I will get a ticket for tresspassing. I think the fishing is worth though.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

nauticstar wc bay is 23.6 ft and id is 6'6 high. almost z ft beam. it also comes with a center grab rail that collapes. it will fit in your garage.

ust another reason that i bought this boat.



famousunknown said:


> You can get a trailer with a swing tongue to help with the garage-depth issue, but check the height as this might also be a challenge.


----------



## CarlHigh (Nov 29, 2006)

I am a bass fisherman, and own a champion I have fished in both bass and bay boats The only thing I did not like about the bay boats is the CC I like to be able to walk from front to back without a detour. But you can diffently fish lakes in a bay boat


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

I think unless I were fishing Bass tournaments and needed the additional top end, there is really not much of an advantage to having a bass boat over a bay boat. But if I were a serious a Bass Tournament Angler, I would have to go the bass boat route to be able to compete. I have an 18.5" Kenner with 115 Optimax. We fish fresh water as much as salt and also like to play around at the lake in it. I mounted a cd player to the console and speakers to the sides - we really enjoy it. I think the seats and hatches are a bit more sturdy too, though not a purty...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i used to live at east red cedar circle in the woodlands many years ago--i own a kenner 19ft with a 125 dont go any smaller on the engin fer that size boat it has a max aval. of 135 i love mine i have had it in big cypress river sabine river gulf of mexico palistine lake lake of the pines martin creek lake so ive done most every thing u can throw at it and its done well the deep v is great--go fer it u wont be disapointed also i love no carpet easy to clean which is one of the main reasons i boat that one



gofish2day said:


> I am new to the Houston area and live in The Woodlands. I am looking for a boat to purchase. Due to where I live on the north side of Houston, I might be doing more freshwater fishing than salt. I can't really see myself in a bass boat. I am looking at an 18ft Kenner bay boat with 90 Mercury saltwater series. The boat is of the light type fibergalss. Would this be a good boat to fish Conroe, Livingston and San Rayborn? I am concerned about the depth and really being able to get into the shallows to fish.
> 
> I have saltwater fished all my life in the New Orleans area but Katrina kinda washed me over here. The freshwater fishing here appears to be good.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an aluminum SEA ARK 20 ft Center Console I have a 90 HP Mercury Four Stroke Saltwater series engine on it. Its the 2072 Bay Runner I use it in all the central Texas Lakes and go to Port O'Connor in all the Bays and even in the gulf if the wind is fairly calm. I can idle around in 1ft 6 inch water or can drive on plane in 1 foot 2 inch water. I got the boat in Bay City. It been a really good all around boat. I go up in some very small creeks at times on Lake Somerville.... Concider going to the 115 HP Mercury though. Mine is ok, but the 115 HP was only $300 more, they told me the 90 hp and the 115 hp were basically the same engine only the carberation was different. When really loaded down I would have prefered the 115 after the fact. The 90 will run about 38 miles per hour in this boat. But all in all its a really nice boat.....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I had a 18ft aluminum boat with a 85 yamaha back in New Orleans. I actually lived in St. Bernard parish located about 12 miles SE of New Orleans. The boat had a big V for an aluminum boat. The aluminum boat are easy to tow and get better gas milage on the water. I am looking for something alittle nicer now but one of my favorite things to do is fish the redfish with spinner baits and spoons in the shallow ponds. The oysters were always scratching the bottom while fishing. That would make a guy in a glass bay boat cry.


----------



## bert ross (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had a 19FT Deep Vee since 2000 with a 140 Suzuki. The 22° angle of the deadrise reduces the top speed but the ride-quality in rough water is better than a standard bay-boat. Jumping from wave to wave in 3 foot chop feels equal to riding motorcross with 12" of suspension, soft and cushy. I've done a lot of lake fishing and I never had the desire to fish in less than 18" of water, if so I get on the bank... What ever you do though, don't buy a Red-Fin boat, you'll get wet in diagonal waves. Also, choose a good brand of boat... Bert


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I have a 18' Bluewave. I fish fresh 30% and the rest saltwater. I just got back from Toldedo bend where we went out in 15 -20 mph winds with 1-2 foot chop. It was painfull and extremely wet. Either you ride on top of them waves or you slop about and run the bilge pump and hope it keeps pumping. On the otherhand, that chop in my bluewave is not a problem. I have ridden over 5 foot bay swells getting to the channel, and have been swamped by huge ship wakes. A kenner /bw type of bay boat with bailers and higher sides and bow flare will eat that stuff up, as long as you are in proper control of your direction and throotle speed. On the down side the light weight bay boat will blow around with its center console, an high sides, so expect more trolling motor adjustment. Also consider the tunnel as a stump catcher if you are working over stumps, you can get easily caught up. Also if you hit a stump or big stick at more then idle speed, the glass is probably not as thick as a heavy bass boat so be careful. Big lakes get roughed up allot, you are better in a bay boat, but then again bay boats ain't for tournament bass fishing.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Meant to say my trip to Toledo bend was in a 21' bass boat. We more or less got the snots beat out of us in the open water. Wish I had my BW that day.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bobber, that's a good post as I was looking at a bluewave. They look like nice boats. They do not apear to be heavy like other types of bay boats. They are also said to be one of the best selling which means I may be able to get a good deal on a used one. I am hoping to get a 2003-2006 used for between 11-14K. I would like to buy a new one but you loose so much money driving off the lot. I have had great experiances with used boats. I do ask the correct questions of the owner when I purchase to see what the boat/motor has went thru.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I see a LOT of center console bay boats on Livingston. The lakes are large enough and deep enough to get just as rough as any bay. In fact, 3 different white bass guides I have known used them. Bass boats just don't have the freeboard or side depth I want in rough water. They are not offered down here, but pictures of Walleye boats look good to me.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> but pictures of Walleye boats look good to me.


I know thats right. I con honeslty say that Ive never seen one in person though ha. Wonder Why haha:work:


----------



## Mookie (Aug 22, 2006)

Make sure that you get a bay boat with a high casting deck. That will be necessary for bass fishing when you are flipping into cover. I own a bass boat (BassCat) and a 22' Pathfinder and have bass fished out of both. There really isn't a comparison, but it works if you need it to. My buddy has a Gulf Coast with the 'cathedral bow' or whatever they call it and it seems to be better for the bass, but obviously is not as good in rough bays. If you get the bay boat buy the biggest trolling motor reasonable, it's worth it in the long run. You'll have fun whetever you decide. Good luck


----------

